# Furs by College/University 2



## FancySkunk (Sep 9, 2010)

Continuing where Fuzzy Alien left off (and yes, I did get his permission to take over the thread):


Wouldn't it be great to find out you're attending the same college as another fur? Well, post the college/university that you attend, and I'll get it listed for all everyone to see. 


 Please, please, please:  *include the full name of the university, as well as the state/country/province that it is in.* I do not like having to take the time to Google acronyms.

*If your university has multiple campuses, and you want your specific campus mentioned, then directly state that. *Everyone seems to give a location, and I'm not listing them all since they are not all multi-campus universities. 

Shoot me a PM if you feel it's been too long between updates, or if I have made a mistake. 



 --_Australia_--

Fullsail University 
Saxton Hale

The University of New South Wales 
Yaps



--        _Austria_--

 University of Vienna  
Kitsune_Nyx



--           _Belgium_--

Howest 
Noise



--           _Canada_--

*Alberta* 

University of Alberta 
Locke

*British Colombia* 

British Columbia Institute of Technology 
FurryJackman

*Newfoundland* 

College of the North Atlantic 
  TheNewfie

*Ontario* 

Fanshawe College 
FoxyM

McMaster University
hrairoo

Mohawk College
Rachrix

Ryerson University 
  sumnerdarkeye

St. Clair College 
Zumoro

 University of Guelph 
  Jubilee

University of Waterloo
00vapour

University of Western Ontario, London 
ToeClaws

*Quebec* 

 CÃ©gep de Trois-RiviÃ¨res 
  Ibuuyk



--        _Germany_--

 Fachhochschulen-College  
Jaden

 Hochschule Darmstadt 
  Farelle



  --            _The Netherlands_--

Roncalli SG 
SuddenlySanity



--   _New Zealand_--

Massey University 
monkeyspoon



--   _Spain_--

Spain University San Pablo 
salmy



--   _Sweeden_--

LuleÃ¥ Tekniska Universitet
  Fuzzybuzz

Lunds Universitet 
Sebastian The Swede



 --_United Kingdom_--

Abbeywood Community School, Bristol 
NA3LKER

Anglia Ruskin University, Cambridge
Rivers
City College, Norwich 
luvtails

Gloucester College 
MattyK

Henley College 
Clockwork

Lewisham College
Doxat

Zenos IT College 
  Tuqiri



 --_United States_--

*Alabama* 

Auburn University 
JoJoJoshua
Rosh

University of South Alabama, Mobile 
Jaxinc
ShardPrime

Wallace State Community College 
Diego117

*Alaska

*University of Anchorage Alaska 
AK_Sandfire
Creechling (Anchorage and Eagle River campuses)

*Arizona* 

Arizona State University 
Dyluck
LeverPuller
Zrcalo

Arizona Western College
TrinityWolfess

Community College, Philladelphia 
artfan1987

Mesa Community College 
Zrcalo

Northern Arizona University 
Blackfirewolf
Jakobean
  NewToAllThis

University of Advancing Technology 
Rhyrs

*Arkansas* 

University of Arkansas at Fort Smith 
  Meowkitty

*California* 

Academy of Art, San Francisco
BlueSnail

Art Institutes of San Diego
Wolfy2449

Butte College 
ZhartheMad

California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 
Trail Horse

CaÃ±ada College
Nineteen-TwentySeven
 
Contra Costa College 
nutty

Diablo Valley College 
Romanpower

Fullerton College 
FoxBody
NamorIsRoman
  saikkussu

Humboldt State University 
Takoda89

Riverside Community College 
  Tufts

San Jose State University 
Khord Kitty aka ThisisGabe
sikdrift

San Francisco Academy of Art
Gaz

Santa Rosa Junior College 
  Phrozen_Sky

Solano Community College
Clockwise

 Southwestern College 
  Fiesta_Jack

University of California, Berkeley 
  Drusnick

University of California, Santa Cruz 
  BUNDiNGO
Fuzzy Alien
NevFox
thirtyseven

University of Redlands 
  Khandor

*Colorado* 

Colorado State University 
Digitalpotato
Leto Borealis
Oopslol

University of Denver 
  Loomy

*Deleware* 

 Delaware College of Art and Design 
  Zippers

 Delaware Technical Community College 
  Faolchu

*Florida* 

Daytona State College 
7H0R
Fallenmink
KAiZA

Florida State University 
  Fenrari
Ketch

Full Sail University 
Sef Highwind

IADT Tampa 
Kakik

University of Central Florida 
7H0R

University of North Florida, Jacksonville 
wolfrunner03

*Georgia* 

Art Institute of Atlanta 
Myoti

 Gainsville State University 
  Koronikov

Kennesaw State University 
sbtanker

Piedmont College, Demorest 
atrakaj

Savannah College of Art and Design 
Clint Webber

*Illinois* 

Chicago School of Professional Psychology Graduate School 
Dalek_Duck

College of DuPage 
  KaiFox

Columbia College Chicago 
  Rune Seril

DeVry University 
Erik Lepp (Chicago Campus)
Shadow

Dominican University 
Harlequin Raven

Illinois Institute of Art, Schaumburg 
Katarin
  maxman87
Sarlune

Le Cordon Bleu college of Culinary Arts
Aydan

Moraine Valley Community College
FennecFur

 Prairie State College 
  ZenWolf117

 Southern Illinois University Carbondale 
  ker

University of Illinois 
  1dynamofox1

*Indiana* 

Art Institute of Indianaplis
DocFGeek (International Culinary School)

Ball State 
xlttiger

Indiana University, Bloomington
Dodger Greywing
 
Indiana University, South Bend 
NXwolf

Ivy Tech Community College, Columbus 
Dasaki

Purdue University 
bscbari1

University of Notre Dame
Artifice

University of Southern Indiana 
  _Zero_

*Iowa* 

Coe College 
  FerreTrip

Iowa State University
)X( 
DeoVacuus
Roxichu

Luther College 
nurematsu (Graduated)

*Kansas* 

Kansas State University 
Nicolas
pitchblack
Steel the Wolf

*Maine* 
New England School Of Communication
Miklagard
 
Unity College
Border Walker 

*Maryland* 

Frostburg State University 
RattleCan
WestWindHowling

Johns Hopkins University
BouncyOtter

St. Maryâ€™s College 
Xeans

University of Maryland 
  Ryu100
  RyujiKimura
  Ulfstan

*Massachusetts* 

Fitchburg State University
phalanxfox (Alumni) 

Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences 
Shaui

 Northern Essex Community College 
  Raymond Night Fur

*Michigan* 

Central Michigan University
Pinecones

Northern Michigan University 
Vizza

University of Michigan, Ann Arbor 
darkkurix
garoose

Wayne State University
Wolfheart1125

*Minnesota*

St. Cloud State University
Naki

*Missouri* 

Missouri State University
The Anarchectomy

St. Louis Community College, Florissant Valley 
Lomberdia

University of Missouri, Columbia 
Nylak
Ralphh
saaski_100

*Montana* 

Montana State University 
Fay V
  MaverickCowboy

University of Montana 
catilda lily

*Nebraska* 

Southeast Community College 
  Agika

University of Nebraska, Lincoln 
  Ty Rufus

*Nevada* 

University of Nevada 
  Kobu

*New Hampshire* 

Dartmouth College 
KokoroTheDragon

Plymouth State University 
  mrs.ferdo

*New Jersey* 

College of New Jersey 
Hipstar

Kean University
MaestroKux

Rutgers University 
laofmoonster
Thou Dog (Alumni)
WhiteFang

Seton Hall University 
  FancySkunk

*New Mexico* 

University of New Mexico 
Dragoncrescent
NobleThorne

*New York* 

Baruch College 
Darkwolf23

Morrisville State College 
jb_oasus

Onondaga Community College
MurcielagoMedula

Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute 
Lyall Sylvan
Nivi
Thallis

 Rochester Institute of Technology 
  Karimah

Syracuse University 
Kane Quicktail

Tompkins Cortland Community College 
aiden749

University at Albany 
  Wolf70

University of Buffalo 
KEVON

*North Carolina* 

Duke University 
  Lammergeier
peli_kan

North Carolina State University 
  RoseHexwit

University of North Carolina 
  Christiaan
Culmor30

Western Carolina University 
Kingman

*Ohio* 

College of Wooster 
cheeriocheetah

Columbus State Community College (Columbus)
Mem

Kent State University 
  NinaxPanther
  Obsidian Wolfess

Miami University 
joebluefoxNeoguri
 
University of Akron 
Arzus
Dahguns

University of Cincinnati 
  San-Ryuuk

*Oklahoma* 

 Oklahoma Christian University 
  Code Red

University of Oklahoma 
zafuyu

University Of Science and Arts of Oklahoma 
Funari
Kahiro

*Oregon* 

 Oregon Institute of Technology 
  Pixelito

Oregon State University 
Trace

Portland State University 
Jiang

University of Oregon
raidy_and_dobe

*Pennsylvania* 

Albright
ShadraAvro

Art Institute of Pittsburgh 
KirbyCowFox

Allegheny Community College of Maryland 
  Doomsquirrel

Carnegie Mellon University 
  Jashwa

Douglas Education Center 
PenelopeSkunk4

Drexel University 
SirRob

Edinboro University of Pennsylvania
RogueSareth

 Indiana University of Pennsylvania 
  Pianowolfy

Pennsylvania College of Art and Design 
  Sleepybutt

Pennsylvania College of Technology 
  Adaquin

Pennsylvania State University
Rouz

Pittsburgh Technical Institute
Scotty1700

Temple University 
CombatRaccoon

University of Pittsburgh
Qoph

*Puerto Rico* 

University of Puerto Rico, Rio Piedras 
RayO_ElGatubelo

*Rhode Island* 

University of Rhode Island 
  Blackrathmar

*South Carolina* 

Benedict College 
kitsunefighter

 Greenville Technical College 
  Ruchii

*Tennessee* 

Tennessee Tech University 
Jaki-Kun

Vanderbilt University 
Miles_T_Springfoot

*Texas* 

Central Texas College 
Lazydabear

DeVry University, Houston 
south syde dobe

DeVry University, Irving 
Keitaro_Taru

McMurry University
daniru aren dai
infinite_absol

Southern Methodist University
Rolo
Texas State 
  Kidori
Texas State       Technical College Waco
CannonFodder
 
Texas Tech
PvtPuma

 University of North Texas, Denton 
  MaddHatter09

University of Texas, Arlington 
Aurebesh

University of Texas, Dalas 
delFur
NobleAmberDragon
ShiroNoOokami

University of Texas, El Paso 
wolf5674

*Utah* 

Salt Lake City Community College 
  Lammol
  Werecatdawn

*Virginia* 

George Mason University 
crazian

J. Sarge Reynolds 
  Ringmeister

Old Dominion University 
Libsmearminyeh

 Virginia Commonwealth University 
  Kiva19
  reian

Virginia Tech 
Minotauric

*Washington* 

Clark College 
  articursa
Bloodshot_Eyes

Eastern Washington University
valemosp

Pacific Lutheran University 
Squiraqua

Peninsula College 
  TrinityWolfess

Washington State University 
wolfman18

*West Virginia*

West Virginia University
Commander-Worthless

*Wisconsin* 

ITT Technical Institute, Green Bay 
Silver Dragon

University of Wisconsin, Madison 
Fenrir Lupus

University of Wisconsin, Parkside 
rknight

Viterbo University 
Conker


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 9, 2010)

{Reserving Second Post in case it is needed}


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 11, 2010)

Mizzou fur here, go Tigers rawrr :3


----------



## Christiaan (Sep 11, 2010)

UNCW - University of North Carolina, Wilmington

Hey, you from Duke: TARHEELS FTW!!! Take that!


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 13, 2010)

technically, my college is in Everett, PA, it's one of acm's satellite campuses


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> technically, my college is in Everett, PA, it's one of acm's satellite campuses


Fixed.

Reminder to anyone else: If I goofed up, tell me.


----------



## Christiaan (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey, are you counting different campuses of UNC as the same university? If so, that's okay.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Christiaan said:


> Hey, are you counting different campuses of UNC as the same university? If so, that's okay.


It honestly became a bit hard to differentiate different campuses at times. Not everyone listed their campus location for multi-campus universities, and some people listed locations for what (as far as I can tell) are single-campus universities.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just transferred to Baruch College, in New York City


----------



## Jaki-Kun (Sep 22, 2010)

I like this idea. :] I'm currently attending Tennessee Tech University in Cookeville, TN. Thanks in advance for adding me to the list.


----------



## Vizza (Sep 23, 2010)

Northern Michigan University furry here ;D


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2010)

Carnegie Mellon University. (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania)

Edit: oh wait, you already had me from the previous thread. 

Disregard this.


----------



## sikdrift (Sep 23, 2010)

San Jose State University (California) furry student here


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 23, 2010)

I go to Full Sail University in Florida. It really is an awesome place, especially when you have a 9pm to 1am lab.... then you have a 9am lecture the next morning.


----------



## luvtails (Sep 24, 2010)

i just started a course at city college norwich, in the uk. id love to know if any of my class mates were furs


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_'British Columbia Institute of Technology', British Columbia, Canada._


----------



## Trace (Sep 29, 2010)

I just started at Oregon State University in Corvallis, Oregon.


----------



## peli_kan (Sep 30, 2010)

Christiaan said:


> UNCW - University of North Carolina, Wilmington
> 
> Hey, you from Duke: TARHEELS FTW!!! Take that!


 
Love you too.


----------



## xlttiger (Oct 1, 2010)

Ball State in Muncie, IN.  There are a good number of furs here.


----------



## KEVON (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm at the University at Buffalo in New York.... And I think I'm alone, hahaha....


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 2, 2010)

Christiaan said:


> UNCW - University of North Carolina, Wilmington
> 
> Hey, you from Duke: TARHEELS FTW!!! Take that!





peli_kan said:


> Love you too.


Since you responded to that, I have to ask... would you like to be listed under Duke?


----------



## peli_kan (Oct 4, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Since you responded to that, I have to ask... would you like to be listed under Duke?


 
I'm already there.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 4, 2010)

peli_kan said:


> I'm already there.


How on earth did I derp that up _that _badly?


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 4, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> How on earth did I derp that up _that _badly?


 you almost herped didn't you


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

Lunds Universitet (Sweden) - Academies of Performing and Visual Arts

Although, I wish I could study in the US...


----------



## joebluefox (Oct 11, 2010)

Miami University (Oxford, OH)

It would be super cool if there were others here.


----------



## ShiroNoOokami (Oct 13, 2010)

ShiroNoOokami
University of Texas at Dallas (Richardson, Texas, USA)


----------



## sbtanker (Oct 22, 2010)

Kennesaw State University in Georgia


----------



## Border Walker (Oct 22, 2010)

Unity College
Unity, ME
Sophmore year


----------



## Deo (Oct 22, 2010)

DeoVacuus
Iowa State University; Ames, Iowa


----------



## )X( (Oct 25, 2010)

Put me down for Iowa State University; Ames, Iowa.

That makes two.


Edit:
And I'll drop a thank you to FancySkunk for adding me to the list.


----------



## salmy (Oct 28, 2010)

Pfff xD Here, Spain (Madrid) University San Pablo - CEU


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a poor, lone Dutchman right here. 

Roncalli SG - Netherlands


----------



## Takoda89 (Nov 1, 2010)

Humboldt State University
California
USA


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Clint Webber (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a SCADDIE...or a senior from Savannah College of Art and Design here in Georgia.  (US of A!)


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

Syracuse University, New York


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

United States, Washington, Pacific Lutheran University

I've been considering transferring to a different college, so that might change. ^_^'


----------



## Ketch (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a brand new furry (still getting acquainted with everything), but I'm a senior at Florida State University in Tallahassee, FL, USA.

Glad to be here!


----------



## Ressey (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww there are none from the University of California Davis? : (


----------



## artfan1987 (Nov 9, 2010)

Community College, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
(Need to find more Furs on campus...)


----------



## LeverPuller (Nov 9, 2010)

Arizona State University, Arizona, US.
I see there are others as well. : D This is neato.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 9, 2010)

does 6th form count as college? if it does then i go to Abbeywood community school 6th form in Bristol, UK


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 9, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> does 6th form count as college? if it does then i go to Abbeywood community school 6th form in Bristol, UK


 
That would be the American equivalent, yes.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 10, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> Arizona State University, Arizona, US.
> I see there are others as well. : D This is neato.


Hm... I'm a bit curious now:

Has anyone followed through with meeting someone else from their college? How did it work out for you?


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 10, 2010)

TC3, otherwise known as Tompkins Cortland Community College

New York, United States


----------



## Creechling (Nov 11, 2010)

U.S.A. - Alaska - University of Anchorage Alaska (UAA) - I can be spotted at both the Anchorage and Eagle River campus.


----------



## ShardPrime (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm at the University of South Alabama in Mobile. :3


----------



## AK_Sandfire (Nov 15, 2010)

University of Alaska, Anchorage (UAA)


----------



## delFur (Nov 15, 2010)

University of Texas at Dallas, sir.


----------



## WhiteFang (Nov 16, 2010)

Current Rutgers University, NJ


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 17, 2010)

WhiteFang said:


> Current Rutgers University, NJ


Bleh, rivalries....

Also, actually got around to an update today (Nice to be adding names to lists instead of adding more colleges).


----------



## Funari (Nov 18, 2010)

University of Science and Arts of Oklahoma!

...In Oklahoma lol (Chickasha, to be exact)


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha Dartmouth University is not the name of the school.
It's Dartmouth College


----------



## Zumoro (Nov 19, 2010)

St. Clair College, Windsor, Ontario, Canada


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

BCIT Fur here (British Columbia Institute of Technology)


----------



## Saxton Hale (Nov 22, 2010)

I''m currently beating up hippies at Fullsail University.


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

Illinois - Chicago School of Professional Psychology Graduate School


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 22, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> Haha Dartmouth University is not the name of the school.
> It's Dartmouth College


Mistake (that I didn't personally make) corrected.

And also, thread updated.


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

Illinois: Dominican University


----------



## phalanxfox (Nov 25, 2010)

Fitchburg State University Alumni.


----------



## saaski_100 (Nov 26, 2010)

University of Missouri - Columbia!


----------



## wolfman18 (Nov 27, 2010)

Washington state university
Go cougs!


----------



## darkkurix (Nov 30, 2010)

University of Michigan, Ann Arbor here. Seriously, there has to be more than a couple of furs here.


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 3, 2010)

Butte College, California here!  Just another californian trying to make it!


----------



## Noise (Jan 5, 2011)

Howest, in Kortrijk, Belgium

and i think i'm alone


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 6, 2011)

Graduate of Rutgers University in NJ, still living nearby at the moment.


----------



## Idlewild (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm at Colorado State University. :3


----------



## NobleThorne (Jan 8, 2011)

University of New Mexico
Every one's a LOBO!


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Former student of and soon to be returning to Edinboro university of Pennsylvania


----------



## Miklagard (Jan 9, 2011)

I best represent my school here. I haven't gone to these forums alot, but I'll post for shits and gigs.

New England School Of Communication - Maine


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

Iowa State University, Iowa (duh!).


----------



## Commander-Worthless (Jan 16, 2011)

West Virginia University (probably the only one).


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 16, 2011)

[California] Solano Community College -fails- X3
MagicLocket an I go there. =)


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with Indiana University, Bloomington.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Jan 20, 2011)

We're at the University of Oregon. Although I (Dobe) am graduating in March, at which point there's no telling where we'll be.


----------



## PvtPuma (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently at Texas Tech University in Lubbock, Texas.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm extremely surprised that there isn't furries in Academy of Art in San Francisco. Of all places, I assumed that would be one of the major places.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I'm extremely surprised that there isn't furries in Academy of Art in San Francisco. Of all places, I assumed that would be one of the major places.


 
Furries don't go to college.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Furries don't go to college.


 
*staring at your location*


----------



## Xenke (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> *staring at your location*


 
I guess I meant _true_ furries.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I guess I meant _true_ furries.


 
That makes more sense, then.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to college here in AZ =]


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweden - LuleÃ¥ Tekniska Universitet/LuleÃ¥ University of Technology


----------



## MaestroKux (Feb 2, 2011)

Union, NJ - Kean University: Media and Film: Broadcast Major


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Missouri State University

Management with a Human Resources focus for my major.


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

Alumni of Ivy Tech Community College - Lafayette, Indiana, USA
Currently attending International Culinary School @ The Art Institute - Indianapolis, Indiana, USA


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2011)

Anglia Ruskin University - Cambridge Campus
Cambridge,
Cambridgeshire

Studying Science and Technology, going onto Forensics, or Animal Psychology, or Sociology. Yet to decide.


----------



## FennecFur (Feb 10, 2011)

I go to Moraine Valley Community College in Illinois. Though I'm sure some people already knew that. >.>


----------



## Naki (Feb 10, 2011)

St. Cloud State University, United States, Minnesota.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2011)

I changed colleges to TSTC Waco.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 15, 2011)

Alright, I actually updated things. sorry about the delay.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 15, 2011)

Do community colleges count?
If so, CaÃ±ada College, Redwood City, CA.
If not, I was never here.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 15, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Do community colleges count?
> If so, CaÃ±ada College, Redwood City, CA.
> If not, I was never here.


Yup, I'm more than happy to list a community college (and have already listed several).


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck, I am going to the same school as an other furfag. :V

I don't even know who the hell that is... :/

Uhhh, Clark College (WA) starting in summer... I missed spring... :<


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm at Wayne State University in Detroit, MI. There's a couple furs that I'm aware of here, so its not too lonely, tho Id love to meet more


----------



## Rachrix (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm attending Mohawk college in Ontario this fall.


----------



## Nicolas (Feb 20, 2011)

Kansas State University here


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Onondaga Community College, New York


----------



## Mem (Feb 26, 2011)

Columbus State Community College in Columbus Ohio  (I'm at the columbus campus, they also have campuses in delaware and dublin ohio)


----------



## Aydan (Feb 26, 2011)

Le Cordon Bleu college of Culinary Arts Chicago Illinois!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2011)

Could ya put me in under Pennsylvania's "Pittsburgh Technical Institute" Pl0x.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 26, 2011)

weird, I thought I added myself here.

throw me under University of Waterloo in Ontario.


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 26, 2011)

Lewisham college (UK)


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 26, 2011)

Art institutes of San diego - california


----------



## hrairoo (Feb 27, 2011)

McMaster University - Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

Arizona Western College - Yuma, AZ


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Pennsylvania State University


----------



## Rolo (Feb 28, 2011)

Southern Methodist University - Dallas, Texas


----------



## valemosp (Mar 1, 2011)

I attend Eastern Washington University in Cheney Washington


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2011)

Illinois Institute of Art, Schaumburg


----------



## Fling (Apr 23, 2011)

Central Michigan University, Mt. Pleasant Michigan


----------



## RattleCan (Apr 24, 2011)

Frostburg State University in Maryland, USA


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 24, 2011)

Just realized my name is now wrong here.
Changed names, but not schools, CaÃ±ada College still.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 24, 2011)

Johns Hopkins University (Baltimore, MD)


----------



## BlueSnail (Apr 25, 2011)

Academy of Art (That San Francisco one)


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

Colorado State University here~~~

Go Rammies!


----------



## ShadraAvro (May 3, 2011)

K so it's pretty locked in which school I'm attending...
Albright  which is in Pennsylvania


----------



## infinite_absol (May 4, 2011)

Both daniru aren dai and myself (infinite_absol) go to McMurry University in Abilene, TX, USA


----------



## Neoguri (May 7, 2011)

Would you be able to add me? I go to Miami University in Ohio!


----------



## pitchblack (May 8, 2011)

Whee.

Reportin in from Kansas State University, in uhm... what state is it again... oh yeah, Kansas. :3


----------



## electricfox (May 16, 2011)

Eastern Michigan University, Ypsilanti, Michigan, USA


----------



## Belluavir (May 25, 2011)

Belluavir is attending Metropolitan South Institute of TAFE, Mt. Gravatt campus. Queensland Australia.

For the next seven months or so.

P.S. You don't need to look up the TAFE acronym ^_^;


----------



## Uro (May 26, 2011)

Hey, I go to George Mason University in Virginia :3


----------



## Cain (May 26, 2011)

Anyone here take Military History/War Studies as a university course?


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Glasgow Caledonian University, Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Ketch (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm now at the Florida State University College of Medicine. :grin:


----------



## Aetius (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess you can add me to Northern Arizona University.


----------



## alofoxx (Jun 15, 2011)

alofoxx - North West Missouri State University (Maryville, Missouri USA)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 15, 2011)

University at Albany in New York.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 15, 2011)

Arizona Western College (Yuma, AZ)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2011)

Rivers said:


> Anglia Ruskin University - Cambridge Campus
> Cambridge,
> Cambridgeshire
> 
> Studying Science and Technology, going onto Forensics, or Animal Psychology, or Sociology. Yet to decide.


 
From what i have heard about job prospects forensics would probably be your best bet.
I'm going to Plymouth university to study Healthcare science (Physiological Sciences)


----------



## Gold (Jun 18, 2011)

University of Central Oklahoma. I was trying for Computer Science but got bored. If it ain't a challenge then it's not for me.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Already know like 5 furs in my college but I'll post anyway.
Suffolk County Community College - Ammerman Campus - Selden, New York


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent you a PM, but:

Texas A&M University, College Station, Texas


----------



## Silver_fox1995 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm going to SEEVIC college Benfleet campus in the UK


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 26, 2011)

UT Dallas, home of the Comets. WHOOSH!


----------



## ZucaiFox (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I'm currently enrolling in Edison State College in Fort Myers, Florida in the US. Gonna start in August.


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

Digital Systems Division, University of Pireus, Attiki


----------



## Kvasir (Jul 8, 2011)

Montana, University of Montana :3


----------



## Lunao (Jul 8, 2011)

Old Dominion University, Virginia


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2011)

Calhoun Community College & Athens State University, Alabama


----------



## Genumix (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutgers University, New Brunswick campus.  New Jersey.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 10, 2011)

University of Illinois, Urbana/Champaign, Illinois.


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaaa was suny oswego in oswego new york Now out of college


----------



## Pronema (Jul 22, 2011)

University of Saskatchewan, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

ULg (UniversitÃ© de LiÃ¨ge), LiÃ¨ge, Belgium.


----------



## Azflip (Jul 30, 2011)

Troy University in Troy Alabama.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

Will this be updated anytime soon?


----------



## caperren (Aug 10, 2011)

Oregon State University, Oregon State, USA


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 13, 2011)

University of North Carolina Wilmington

I expect not to see--


Christiaan said:


> UNCW - University of North Carolina, Wilmington
> 
> Hey, you from Duke: TARHEELS FTW!!! Take that!


omg :OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 13, 2011)

I am hendly Devin...

I went to the College for Creative Studies in Detroit Michigan.

i don't want stalkers... but ill post this info anyway to name drop how i went to the most expensive art school in the midwest cause art fags are sooooooo much cooler than pre-med students.


----------



## benteknon (Aug 13, 2011)

University of Idaho  in Moscow Idaho!   The name is Benteknon, obviously


----------



## Read-The-Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm at the* University of California, Santa Barbara.* California. USA.


Psychology and Art double major. I have another furry friend there as well, so there's at least two of us. Find me!


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Aug 19, 2011)

I attend Kennesaw State University in Kennesaw, GA.


----------



## rcdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

I was at Saddleback Collage, but beginning next month I will be at University of California, Irvine.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 19, 2011)

Heading off on Tuesday to University of the Pacific, California.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 19, 2011)

University of Glasgow, Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## KhaoticNeutral (Aug 19, 2011)

Old Dominion University - Norfolk, Virginia, United States (And oh shit, someone is already there. <3)


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't look like this one's been updated for a few months, either, but I'll be starting at the University of Minnesota, Twin Cities campus this fall.

Hard to believe I'm the only one after seeing how many people posted that they were in the Twin Cities on the furs by location thread.


----------



## morphology (Aug 20, 2011)

Kansas University in Lawrence, Kansas.  I'm not the only fur here, but I guess the only one who's responded to this thread.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 20, 2011)

MSU Mankato - Minnesota


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

FURRY STUDENTS. Y U NO BELGIAN ?


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm at SUNY College at Oneonta,

Oneonta, NY USA


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Sep 1, 2011)

BCIT
BC, Canada


----------



## LycanBlade (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey im at university of central missouri in warrensburg missouri <3


----------



## Coluth (Sep 3, 2011)

Midwestern State University, Wichita Falls, Tx


----------



## Aetius (Sep 4, 2011)

We might need a new OP for this type of thread, I can do it, but I guess if everyone agrees to it.

Edit: Fuck it, i'm just going to make a new one since the owner hasn't been on in two months and this thing hasn't been updated in five.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

*ah'right homies...
everyboby all yall hold up.....
the *BIG *MAN wants to make a,,
NEW THREAD!*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 17, 2011)

Metropolitan Community College - Longview in Lee's Summit, MO.


----------



## FurrFreak (Sep 22, 2011)

EDIT: Realized I already posted on this forum


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 23, 2011)

FurrFreak said:


> SUNY College at Oneonta in Oneonta, NY



This thread hasn't been updated in a wwhile, you should check out "furs by college/univversity 3" lowwer on The Den's first page of threads. That one was created recently and is up-to-date.


----------



## The_Void_Kitsune (Sep 23, 2011)

Ulster County Community College, New York


----------



## Dragonfang (Sep 26, 2011)

I am out at Penn State University. Over in the main campus. We got quite a number of furs out here. :O


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Once again, please head to this thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/106796-Furs-by-College-University-3 

This thread is no longer updated.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> This thread hasn't been updated in a wwhile, you should check out "furs by college/univversity 3" lowwer on The Den's first page of threads. That one was created recently and is up-to-date.



I will murder both of you and your families :V

Please go post those in the newest V3 thread lower on the Den's thread repertory, this one is as good as dead.

Please mods, could someone close this ? Crusader Mike's got a spanking new thread about this. If people keep posting in this one, the updated ones will get buried and we'll be stuck with these ones.This thread hasn't been updated in quite a long time.


----------



## Kaluna (Sep 27, 2011)

I attend Humboldt State University, California, USA
My FA name is zomiee


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaluna said:


> I attend Humboldt State University, California, USA
> My FA name is zomiee



Read the posts above please.


----------



## Anon_omis (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm at Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois, USA


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 6, 2011)

Anon_omis said:


> I'm at Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois, USA



Read the posts above. I also hate you.


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 8, 2011)

Colorado School of Mines (Colorado of course)


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

Seriously...DOES ANYONE EVER FUCKING READ THE POSTS ABOVE THEM?


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 8, 2011)

Step 1) Lock thread
Step 2) Critical hit


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2011)

FeatheredCritter said:


> Colorado School of Mines (Colorado of course)



I try to contain my hatred for newfags... but it's just getting too damn hard.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

Broward College in Coconut creek c:


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 9, 2011)

Solano Community College (California)

I was actually surprised to see that there are actually furries that go there on the forums


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 10, 2011)

weber state university UT


----------



## jakejynx (Oct 10, 2011)

nvm, didn't realize this thread was closed


----------



## SorrowfulWoe (Nov 21, 2011)

Rock Valley College, Rockford, IL


----------



## Nikori (Dec 28, 2011)

Murray State University, Murray, KY


----------



## Fay V (Dec 28, 2011)

Thread closed because we have a new one. Next time this happens make sure someone reports it so we can close the thread.


----------



## Killonoid (Jan 23, 2012)

nvm didn't realize it was closed


----------

